# Talking dog



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

made me









http://www.snotr.com/video/7301/Talking_Dog


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thats very well dubbed and funny to







:lol:


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very good


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The roflcopter has landed!

Epic find


----------

